# Pedophile caught on video



## We'reGonnaWin (Oct 8, 2004)

http://dynamic.cnn.com/apps/tp/video/law/2006/05/10/sundlun.ct.sex.predator.sting.wfsb/video.ws.asx

Windows Media Player and a 30 second car insurance ad -- sorry.

his justification on cultural grounds is just laughable.


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

Disgusting.
How can a man ever think of doing things like that...? That escapes me.


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

If you want bad, watch Dateline NBC's "To Catch a Predator", I think they just aired the 5th one. It's disturbing. They have tons of guys filing into a house where they think a very young girl (or sometimes boy) is. Men of all different ages and races. I remember one man drove by the house while the police were still outside arresting the guy before him. <i>And he still came back to see the girl after the police had "left"</i>.

And all the excuses. "I just brought these condoms to GIVE to her", "I wasn't going to give her this alcohol, it was just for me".


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

i've been watching those Dateline shows too and am shocked to see so many men trying to get involved with underage teens

is this a symptom of something or just being brought to the fore?


----------



## apple=god (May 21, 2005)

gross.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> i've been watching those Dateline shows too and am shocked to see so many men trying to get involved with underage teens
> 
> is this a symptom of something or just being brought to the fore?


Didn't you know? If it's a man, it's disgusting; if it's a woman--lucky kid. Entertainment Tonight even convered Mary Kay Letourneau's wedding to her student. 

Go figure.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I've been watching the Dateline shows too. Very satisfying to see these [email protected]#*$#@ scum of the universe wiggle and writher in the hot lights of the cameras... and just when they think they can leave, the cops take them down hard. 

Expose these maggots to all of North America, right there on prime time. 

I hope they make any would be pedophile realize how easy it is to expose them and completely decimate their lives forever. 

Cheers to NBC for doing this 

Parents... please remember to protect your kids. 

Apple has some good tools in Mac OS X, but I wish they'd even expand on the tools some more.


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

If you can believe most of what is on NBC would be legal in Canada. Our age of consent is 14. The Liberals would not change the law for far too many years.  

Finally, this law is about to be changed by the Conservatives.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Vandave said:


> If you can believe most of what is on NBC would be legal in Canada. Our age of consent is 14. The Liberals would not change the law for far too many years.
> 
> Finally, this law is about to be changed by the Conservatives.


And if you can believe it, the Cons are scaremonging again.

Here's a little reading for you: http://www.parl.gc.ca/information/library/PRBpubs/prb993-e.htm#A. In Support of the Status Quo(txt)

The ministry of double speak is renaming the "age of consent" to the "age of protection". At the moment judges, have the discretion to determine if a relationship with persons under the age of 18 is "criminally exploitative".

The close-in-age exemption will have to be fairly large to allow what looks more like a moral victory over common sense.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Um, the age of consent being at 14 does not allow minors to have sex with adults. If you are more than two years older than a minor under 18 whom you're having sex with you can get charged for stat rape, whether you're 20 with someone who is 17, or 17 with someone who's 14.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Vandave said:


> If you can believe most of what is on NBC would be legal in Canada. Our age of consent is 14. The Liberals would not change the law for far too many years.
> 
> Finally, this law is about to be changed by the Conservatives.


Ummm, care to explain how this helps? Dona wisely pointed out that...



dona83 said:


> Um, the age of consent being at 14 does not allow minors to have sex with adults. If you are more than two years older than a minor under 18 whom you're having sex with you can get charged for stat rape, whether you're 20 with someone who is 17, or 17 with someone who's 14.


How about some legislation that will... 

1/. Be effective (in other words, actually make a difference) 
2/. Not pander to promoting a culture of fear.


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

dona83 said:


> Um, the age of consent being at 14 does not allow minors to have sex with adults. If you are more than two years older than a minor under 18 whom you're having sex with you can get charged for stat rape, whether you're 20 with someone who is 17, or 17 with someone who's 14.


Based on AS's link:

CURRENT LAW

The Criminal Code does not now criminalize consensual sexual activity with or between persons 14 or over, unless it takes place in a relationship of trust or dependency, in which case sexual activity with persons over 14 but under 18 can constitute an offence, notwithstanding their consent. Even consensual activity with those under 14 but over 12 may not be an offence if the accused is under 16 and less than two years older than the complainant. 

Read the UNLESS part. That doesn't cover Joe Blow from the internet.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

VanDave, another lie by omission.....
Keep up the fearmonging....


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

ArtistSeries said:


> VanDave, another lie by omission.....
> Keep up the fearmonging....


How so?


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

Vandave said:


> Based on AS's link:
> 
> CURRENT LAW
> 
> ...


That's the important part of the proposal; taking away the 'trust or dependency' limitation and just using an age gap. I don't mind the general idea as long as the age gap is reasonable (2 years strikes me as too narrow except in its existing use). By 16 years old, two years would be unrealistic.


----------

